
SVG, Canvas, WebGL? Visualization Options for the Web - mfbx9da4
https://www.yworks.com/blog/svg-canvas-webgl
======
jojo2000
During my last endeavour I had to make high-frequency (1kHz+) plot on the web.
Tried literally everything. Only tech that stood out was (webGL + websockets),
amazingly working with firefox (but not chrome). So the perf conclusions of
the article stands.

------
jmiskovic
I liked the discussion on absurdity of having thousands of nodes displayed at
once. Having few dozen nodes shown on screen actually communicates more
information to user. Their recommendation is to avoid huge graphs and instead
show statistics about graph (number of nodes, most connected node, longest
chain...), or to filter down the graph using domain specific knowledge. Great
advice that shouldn't be buried in benchmark of web technologies (which was
quite interesting read as well).

I've always admired yWorks products. I only wish they would turn yEd into
commercial product and give it more love, even though it's already best in
class. I introduced yEd to all companies I worked at and saw quick adoption
among colleagues. I've come to consider it as versatile tool for exploring
idea space, communicating architecture and structure to others, as well as for
producing flashy marketing diagrams.

------
liamcardenas
As cool as Canvas and WebGL are, they also enable privacy violations, allowing
web browsers to be uniquely fingerprinted.

I am not saying people shouldn’t use them, but just be aware that when you do,
you are making some of the web less accessible to people attempting to
preserve privacy.

To be fair, similar arguments can be made of JavaScript, which I use all the
time.

~~~
pathartl
SVG technically allows this as well, tracking pixels and everything.

